# Which Is Your Favorite Cuisine?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which cuisine do you enjoy eating most right now? Makes you hungry just thinking about it. 

I love Italian, some Asian type foods and "normal" American stuff.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Peruvian,...although I love all those other very much!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Mexican is my favorite. But also Asian cuisine that makes use of chiles. Mostly I crave heat.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Wooow. Good question. I generally love food all kinds of gourmet food.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I have many Italian relatives, so I love the authentic Italian food. But I also love Mexican, Indian, and Middle Eastern as well


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think I have any preferences. I love them all.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> Wooow. Good question. I generally love food all kinds of gourmet food.


So I see,I think you voted for them all.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> Mexican is my favorite. But also Asian cuisine that makes use of chiles. Mostly I crave heat.


I have a crop of ghost chilis that seems to have no market. If that's too much heat for you, you can use them to strip your garage floor...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Scandinavian cuisine! 

Also most Asian food. There are similarities. Good seafood!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Mexican has an outstanding variety of dishes. Being a big country you can found endless sort of different flavours and ingredients. Tacos are a very small part and the less important.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Seems many members of TC enjoy eating all sorts of cuisines. That's great.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

English, of course! I salivate thinking of mutton and boiled potatoes!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Chinese" is as useless a description as "European". There are numerous quite distinct cuisines within China, and I have sampled quite a few in the country itself. Unless you want "Chinese" to define the mediocre stuff that is served in most Western Chinese restaurants.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Italian and Asian .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> "Chinese" is as useless a description as "European". There are numerous quite distinct cuisines within China, and I have sampled quite a few in the country itself. Unless you want "Chinese" to define the mediocre stuff that is served in most Western Chinese restaurants.


Out where I am there are plenty of good Chinese restaurants with whatever cuisine you like. I have travelled extensively in China and those guys got nothin' on us! Most popular around here are Cantonese (obviously), Beijing, Szuchuan, and Hunan. But there are more...I admit to a weakness for sweet & sour pork, which I have NEVER seen in a real Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Indian & Italian .


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

English, definitely. .


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

starthrower said:


> English, of course! I salivate thinking of mutton and boiled potatoes!


Mutton has not been seen since the 1940s in the UK.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Had to vote other as I prefer a variety, to much same same bores me to death and not so much back!

/ptr


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Nothing like a caprese salad, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Mexican is my favorite, although there are only a handful of authentic restaurants in my city, and it suffers the worst Americanization of any foreign cuisine.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Scottish - of course. A simple cuisine style - fry it!

Typical scotch breakfast (similar to a Belfast fry) dumpling, potato scone, bread, pancake, bacon, sausage (round and square slice), black pudding and eggs. :angel:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Taggart said:


> Scottish - of course. A simple cuisine style - fry it!
> 
> Typical scotch breakfast (similar to a Belfast fry) dumpling, potato scone, bread, pancake, bacon, sausage (round and square slice), black pudding and eggs. :angel:


And a fried Mars Bar I suppose.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> English, definitely. .


Yorshire pudding, shepherd's pie stuff?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Yorshire pudding, shepherd's pie stuff?


Whatever my wife cooks. We live in England and always have done. That, to my mind, is English cuisine.

Roast chicken. Curry. Spaghetti Bolognaise. Butter Bean Bake. Chiladas....


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Whatever someone is nice enough to put in front of me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We eat Eclectic. I like chicken. From Cuisine Tagenue:

Chicken Pilau - Thailand
Chicken Risotto - Italy
Tandoori Chicken - India
Chicken Casserole adapted from Boeuf Bourgignon recipe - France
Roast chicken breast with 'on the side' new potatoes, tomatoes, beetroot & coleslaw - New British


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Tex-Mex? Had chili tonight, made with three types of chili from my back porch farm -- jalapenos, cayenne, and a strange but VERY hot ornamental -- either NuMex Twilight or Bolivian Rainbow, can't tell which. Good!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

The international type of American origins - McDonalds. 

Before anyone bad mouths McDonalds etc, I mean as an occasional treat, it is the besties, better than all the resties. I have it once a month or so, especially if I'm travelling.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Ryan said:


> The international type of American origins - McDonalds.
> 
> Before anyone bad mouths McDonalds etc, I mean as an occasional treat, it is the besties, better than all the resties. I have it once a month or so, especially if I'm travelling.


The McDonald's Sausage McMuffin With Egg is one of America's great hangover meals.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I chose Mexican and Italian, but I'm a sucker for a good meat loaf or franks and beans. I guess I should have checked American also.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I can't remember having Russian, but I voted for it, too. Couldn't leave it out. I know I'm being voting difficult again. Most pasta, most steak, most seafood, are the heart 'n soul of my culinary demands.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> I can't remember having Russian, but I voted for it, too. Couldn't leave it out.


When I lived in Seattle, there was a nice little Russian restaurant that I often went to for lunch. Pierogie, borscht, can't remember what else. Great stuff!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

There is a Polish restaurant not too far from home. I have not been there. Maybe my parents might like to try one day. I wonder what Polish food is like.


----------

